# Crack Found in Fast Food Burger



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Who says fast food makes you fat? Just add 10 grams of crack and your metabolism will skyrocket! All kidding aside, seriously?

Here's my favorite part:



> "This isn't part of what I should normally get from Rally's. So, I ate the other sandwich and called the police."


So she found 10 grams of crack in her sandwhich...so she just goes ahead and eats the other one??? Ummmm...she must've been REALLY hungry!

*Crack Found in Fast Food Burger*

A local woman considers herself pretty lucky right now, after a rather scary encounter with her dinner. She says the problem came last night, after picking up an order at the Rally's drive thru on Madison Road and Red Bank in Madisonville.

In this developing story alert, Local 12's Rich Jaffe says police believe the fast food drive thru may have been a drive thru for drugs.

It was just supposed to be a quick stop for a couple of fish sandwiches, but when this Madisonville woman got her dinner home, she found something else.

"Immediately, I didn't notice it, as a matter of fact, I was kind of ravenous, grabbed the sandwich, took a bite, looked down and here's this... these white glumps of something, looked like a powdery substance, laying on the paper that the sandwich came wrapped in. I think the majority of it fell out of the paper..."

Police say they believe that substance was about 10 grams of crack cocaine. Concerned about possible retaliation, we agreed not to identify the woman.

"There was quite a bit of it, and I thought, well, this doesn't belong in a sandwich. This isn't part of what I should normally get from Rally's. So, I ate the other sandwich and called the police."

"After the order of crack cocaine allegedly got served up here at Rally's, Cincinnati Police sent a couple of undercover officers in here and that's when they came up with Russell Calbert."

District Two Police, an investigator from violent crimes, arrested Rally's employee, Calbert, when he ran into the bathroom. They found marijuana in his right hand. At this point, he's only charged with marijuana possession, but this woman worries, what if a child had gotten a sandwich loaded with cocaine!

"It could have been fatal if they'd ingested all of that, because it was a pretty good amount and that idea scares the daylights out of me. Besides being in appropriate, you can kill somebody doing that."

A spokesperson for Rally's Corporate Headquarters in Tampa tells us.... "We take the matter very seriously, and are committed to the safety of our food and customers." They don't believe the substance originated at the restaurant, and tell us they maintain a drug free workplace, and are working closely with authorities.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

> They don't believe the substance originated at the restaurant, and tell us they maintain a drug free workplace, and are working closely with authorities.


BS it didn't originate at the restaurant. I worked at Taco John's for 3 1/2 years when I was in high school. You'd be amazed by some of the stuff that goes on in some of those places.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Yet there is a two page long thread about a kid eating skittles.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I'd say people find drugs more then you hear about. Last winter I was shoveling my driveway and I found a small pill container. I opened it and it was full of crack or meth. I flushed the crap down the toilet, why bother the police. If it is in a small town in Sask it is everywhere.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have heard of meth labs being in abanded houses, sheds, and barns. So when you guys are out and about hunting or whatever be aware that those dealers are armed and cracked out and will shoot.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:lol: thanks bl.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well when I was down in Ellendale ND, we found an abanded house so we where checking it out and we found needles, tin foil, lighters, and other stuff like that.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Sound advice BL, keep your eyes and ears open this crap is ruining our society. I'm not big on phoning the cops but I will go out of my way to stop the production/distribution of meth. How bad is it when we have to worry about drughouses or cracked out whack-jobs when we venture into the field.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, I will be armed to, and i will probably have the cops on the other end of the phone.But yes, I would rather not want to have to worry about getting shot while afield.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

The old Burger King here in Buffalo got closed because they where dealing meth through the drive-thru. They had a lab and everything right in the store. What's todays society becoming anyways? Can't even get a fricken burger and onion rings without finding drugs in it!


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

if you do find a cook house, dont go snooping around, jsut report it..... if there is someone there and they are armed.. shoot first, ask questions later...... get them F bags off of our streets.............. if no one is around, make sure to report anything supicious,


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

weasle414 said:


> The old Burger King here in Buffalo got closed because they where dealing meth through the drive-thru. They had a lab and everything right in the store. What's todays society becoming anyways? Can't even get a fricken burger and onion rings without finding drugs in it!


Is there an article or something about this somewhere? I searched and couldn't find anything. I find it so hard to believe someone would open up a lab in the middle of a BK without people knowing??? Or were they really that stupid? (sounds like a candidate for the darwin awards).


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

For the record as everyone probly knows, but meth is very easy to make, so there probly was a little meth lab in the burger king.

There should be a season on the drug dealers and the poachers


----------

